# Has Josh redeemed himself ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I say yes. What do you think ?

Here is also Mike Fisher's take on it: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1582


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Depends, are we counting the previous years?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Depends, are we counting the previous years?


Last year and partially this year, everthing else was a collective meltdown.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He has definitely come back to form in the last 6 weeks or so, playing like he did when he first came in the league. If he can maintain this level of play throughout the playoffs..... thats the question.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> He has definitely come back to form in the last 6 weeks or so, playing like he did when he first came in the league. *If he can maintain this level of play throughout the playoffs..... thats the question.*


I agree.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No doubt Josh has had a rough period recently, I wouldn't necessarily say that he has redeemed himself - but he is well on his way. 



> Since the All-Star Break, Josh had battled the ankle and wrist problems to play in 22 games. Dallas has won 16 of those -- and nine of the last 12, when every night was gotta-have-it night. Second half of the year and Dallas is 16-6 with Josh? A month of games upto today and Dallas is 9-3 with Josh


With Howard playing like he used to, and has been, I am saying the Mavericks match up with any team in the West. It was obvious all year, we lacked another offensive presence who could drive in and make a bucket - which is really what Howard provided in this series and the final month of the regular season.

Carmello Anthony and Chauncey Billups (assuming Denver gets through) will provide a tough matchup for Howard, but hopefully he can swing back to his defensive roots and keep up his good play.

An impressive series from Howard here, then I can say he will have redeemed himself.


----------

